# Ball Mason Jar with strange lettering



## jah5656 (May 6, 2011)

Hi
 I found this Ball mason Jar and when I took a second look the letters seems thick and irregular, sloppy even. Marked B12 on the jar, measurement marks of 8ozs and 1 cup. Bottom says Made in the USA and B6 any help would be great.Thanks Jenny


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2011)

Hey Jen,

 I know diddly about the arcane Ball manifestations, but there's some good information out there. Some Ball collectors hang HERE.

 Here's Another Good Place.

 The shear variety of colors and embossing is boggling!


----------



## jah5656 (May 6, 2011)

Great cause I have just kinda started finding them and then realized the cool colors. Ball is strange I found a bottle Marked Drey only to find out that Ball bought them and kept using the name. This Ball company seems to keep everyone guessing
 thanks Jenny


----------



## surfaceone (May 6, 2011)

"The Economic Backbone of Muncie was created by a group of brothers trying to get out of a loan:

 The men who founded Ball State and the business that would be a staple in Muncie for decades started their business with a loan of 200 dollars from their Uncle George Ball. The Ball Brothers gre tired of turning off the lights and pretended that nobody was home when good old uncle George came calling for his 200$.

 The company prospered on the abundance of natural gas and lack of family trying to collect on a debt until 1998. When a decendent og George Ball found the IOU and started proceedings to collect, with interest. Pulling a page from their family play book Ball Glass pulled up steaks and moved to Colorado where they have designs on starting another "Ball State"." From.


----------



## jah5656 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, I think that this is why I love hunting for bottles, I have found some really neat ones, and silver, brass and all sorts of cool thinks learn so much


----------



## coreya (May 6, 2011)

That ones ALL fiction!!! LOL

 But enough about the numbers, let the hatred begin! What Follows if half fact, half fiction, and all hatred. If you cant tell what is what, well you probably went to Ball State.

 The Economic Backbone of Muncie was created by a group of brothers trying to get out of a loan:

 The men who founded Ball State and the business that would be a staple in Muncie for decades started their business with a loan of 200 dollars from their Uncle George Ball. The Ball Brothers gre tired of turning off the lights and pretended that nobody was home when good old uncle George came calling for his 200$.

 The company prospered on the abundance of natural gas and lack of family trying to collect on a debt until 1998. When a decendent og George Ball found the IOU and started proceedings to collect, with interest. Pulling a page from their family play book Ball Glass pulled up steaks and moved to Colorado where they have designs on starting another "Ball State".


----------



## dygger60 (May 6, 2011)

That amber jar above is simply amazing.....I have heard of them....but that is the first I have ever seen...wow...  

      David


----------

